# rimor watertank



## 97514 (Jan 31, 2006)

hi.i am just new to motorhoming and have bought a rimor europeo ng5.does anybody know where i can get an extra watertank approx 50 to 60 gallons to fix onto the underside.if so also how much would this cost.thanks. :lol:


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Aeron 77
We have a kentucky estro 4 built in the same factory as rimor and as we race motocross on the continent we have had extra tanks fitted for pressure washing by Kevin Ruddock (Ruddock race homes) he is near Reading Berks the tanks are ally two of them brilliant job £500 Tel 01189596104


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, I don't know anyone that fits or supplies these tanks, but before you proceed you should take account of the extra weight against your payload 50 gall = 226kg 60 gall = 272 kg and that is without taking account of the weight of the tank/s and fittings

Brian


----------

